# Still Butt-High?



## gtmochi (Mar 24, 2012)

I posted a conformation critique a while ago...and now I'm wondering, is my BFF Playday still butt-high? She had a growth spurt this Spring, and I'm hoping she evened out (a little?).

The first picture is from a while ago (the same pic I used for the critique), the third from June (halfway into getting her to gain weight back from her growth spurt), the rest are more recent, one of which is not helpful for determining butt-highness at all. Just shows off the ears and the cute.

Also, if you have any other thoughts about her conformation, I'd love to hear it! It may help to know that she's 4 years old, an OTT Standardbred, and I lease her. We're working with a Dressage trainer (I know her confirmation is not ideal) to return my seat from sloppy-land, teach her how to be balanced/straight/use her back end, and go from there. So far, so good! She's got a really lovely trot (no surprise) and her canter is nice too....when she gets under herself. 

PS - Her feet are long in some/most of the pictures, I know. The blacksmith always seems to be way overdue on school picture day! She's all trimmed up now 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you take the pics, in almost all, her hinds are farther away which makes her appear butt high.


----------



## gtmochi (Mar 24, 2012)

Ah ha! That explains why she looks less butt-high in some and in others more. I will try and take some better ones before riding on Friday morning. Thanks so much


----------

